# Jean Cadier and Pierre Charles Toureille



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 26, 2008)

Jean Cadier, French Reformed minister and author (1898 - 1981) served at Faculté de Théologie protestante de Montpellier for many years as theology professor and later Dean. He wrote a respected biography of John Calvin Calvin, _L'homme que Dieu a dompté_ (Genève, 1958; _The Man God Mastered; a Brief Biography of John Calvin_, Eng. tr. 1960). He edited and wrote the preface to the 1955 French edition of John Calvin's _Institutes_, as well as publishing various other articles and titles over the years. He also preached resistance to the Vichy government in France and worked to save Jews from Nazi persecution. 

He was a friend and colleague of Pierre Charles Toureille (1900 - 1976), French Reformed minister. He was a friend of Dietrich Bonhoeffer and also ecumenically-minded. His "efforts resulted in the rescue of hundreds of refugees, most of them Jewish. Inspired by his Huguenot heritage [and the Camisards], Pastor Toureille participated in international Protestant church efforts to combat Nazism during the 1930s and headed a major refugee aid organization in Vichy France during World War II. After the war, Pastor Toureille was honored by the Jewish organization Yad Vashem as one of the 'Righteous Among the Nations.'" (Tela Zasloff, _A Rescuer's Story: Pastor Pierre-Charles Toureille in Vichy France_) He later served as pastor of the French Protestant Church of Washington, DC; served as a missionary in the Belgian Congo; and eventually returned to France where he died at the end of his days.


----------

